# How do I settle in my rescue cat?



## sally-marie (Feb 3, 2010)

On Monday evening we picked up our rescue cat, Ash. Understandably he seemed terrified when we brought him home, since then he has hidden under the sofa or in the curtain. Though when we went to work, I could tell he had a wander round the house. He is eating and last night, he did come out, albeit it very briefly to eat while we were on the sofa, but as soon as we moved, he was straight back under the sofa.

Anyway my question is, I understand this is quite normal behaviour, but is the best thing to leave him be and let him come to us in his own time? or should I try to stroke him more etc? He was very friendly in the vets and he is sometimes quite happy for me to stroke him while he is under the sofa.

Sorry this is getting long, just it is my first rescue cat, he was abandoned twice, so I want to make sure he settles in properly. 
All advice welcome, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

I would get a feliway diffusser as this releases calming pheromones and helps the cat to relax and settle, when I got my rescue kitties I kept they confined to the kitchen so they could get use to just one room and I just sat on the floor talking to them softly and offering an occassional treat and this seemed to work very well for me, I would just give it time.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

borrow or buy a kittening pen big enough for a litter tray and food and water and a cozy bed and get him used to you and the noises and other every day things this way .
keep room door shut when you let him out and take it slowly eventually curiosity will kill the cat and he will want to be part of your home
find some traets he really likes and play chase with them so he knows when he sees you it's nice playtime.


----------



## sally-marie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you for the advice, we have now decided to keep him in the living room and that seems to be working a bit better, he has emerged from under the sofa to hiding under the curtain with his head out so he see, so I think that is progress. Will continue talking to him and will look into purchasing the suggested items, thanks again!


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

aww good luck. one of my rescues was like this, he had spent all his life in a cpl pen and really didnt have any experience with people.

he spent about 24-48hrs hiding or walking around crying. he then progressed to coming out but being very skittish running scared at the slightest thing for a month or so.
and now nearly 3 months later i am pleased to say he is so much more confident and he really loves us.

you have had some great advice. i can confirm that sitting on the floor and chatting to him softly is a good ice breaker, when he comes over dont automatically pet him (i know the temptation will be huge!) but let him investigate you first. start stroking him once you think he has had a good sniff around and is comfortable. 
also some tasty cat treats are good to give at this point!!

am sure you and ash will be fine


----------



## Saku (Nov 20, 2009)

To be honest, we just got two rescue cat boys only yesterday and although they both have different personalities they seem both a bit stressed with the move. However, the most frightened cat, Henry, we spent time stroking him whilst he hid under the desk and talking softly, I also coaxed him out with a treat and bit by bit he's doing alot better.. he's actually spending time away from the desk now and he loves the attention we give him. Although sudden movements will make him jump or anyone coming in the room may freak him out he seems to be getting the idea we're the only ones here and we aren't going to hurt him.

So hopefully your cat will respond well to fuss and love. Good luck


----------

